# Who manufactured the 1985 Z31 Radio



## drjeckle (Aug 16, 2009)

I am trying to locate the manufacturer of Z31 radios. If I can find the manufacturer and model number I should be able to locate a service manual to repair my radio. Is there a schematic available on the web?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan used several manufacturers, including Clarion and Panasonic to name just a couple. If the code is still on the face of the radio, a Nissan dealer should be able to tell you. If not, you'll have to pull the radio out. If you look up the radio using the vehicle's VIN # at NissanPartsDeal.com, you'll get the right Nissan part number for your Z and it may show the radio manufacturer.


----------



## drjeckle (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. My purpose is to locate technical service manuals for these radios in order to be able to bring non-working radios back to life. I have had a lot of experience with the Clarion and Toshiba radios from the 70's when I did factory warranty repair on them. I expect these radios to be a little more complicated, but maybe not. My car has an aftermarket radio, so I can't start there. The model number of the radio should be on a sticker on the outside of the case if they are similar to the older radios.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan would sometimes put a model number, or "identifier," on the face of the radio. It might be something like, "C110."


----------



## drjeckle (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. I will look for anything that might lead me to one of the schematics. I just purchased a parts car and it has a factory radio, so when I get it here I can try to track down the numbers I find on the chassis to see if the schematics are available that way.


----------

